# Osprey Defense Piston Tidbits



## Grim Reality (Mar 19, 2014)

I had the good fortune to speak with one of the fellows who has been with Osprey Defense
since their beginning. I asked him some questions and he answered them quite well.

Q1

I have noted that when the delta ring is sometimes twisted (like a jar lid unscrewing) it
can make a rubbing contact with the piston shaft. Is there any way you guys have come
up with a cure for this? Would it's contact cause the action to FTF or some such problem?

Answer:

We have known about this happening (the rubbing), but due to the amount of energy which
is put into the piston it simply overwhelms the friction you speak of. There is simply too
much kick being delivered to the piston to be inhibited by the delta ring or the weld spring.
It is a non-issue. Don't worry, it won't cause any malfunction. The actual amount of friction
is really quite small.

Q2

Although Osprey says it is effectively a "self-cleaning" design, would you have any tips or 
recommendations for giving the piston/chamber area a cleaning?

Answer:

If you wish to do so, I can tell you that the most I would ever recommend would be to take
a .22 cal. brush and scrub the chamber interior. You can give the piston a similar brushing.
But DO NOT put ANY lubricant or solvent into the chamber! Leave the chamber DRY! That
goes for the piston in the chamber too.

Q3

I've had some thoughts about lubricating the piston where it enters the upper receiver. It
seemed that powdered graphite might be okay for this...is it?

Answer:

That wouldn't harm anything...although I don't think you need to do it...yes, it wouldn't
harm the system.

Q4

I was putting the pin into the FSB to attach the chamber and when I struck it...yep it went
flying. Couldn't find it. I was able to locate a pin which measures 5/64th". It seemed to go right 
in without any difficulty and it's made of stainless steel. Is that dimension pin OK?

Answer:

Yes, I don't see that causing any problem.

..........................................................................................................................

I'm pulling this back from memory, but I believe I have pretty fairly framed his comments.
I learned some things. Just passing some of it along. I also purchased some extras of that
strangely shaped spring that inserts into the piston & attaches it to the piston rod. I had
been levering mine and it got "SPRUNG". They provided me with several spares...cheaply.
Nice customer service.

Grim

Yeah, I like pistons. I have 2 Ospreys and working on 2 more Adams Arms.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Gas piston is a pretty simple system keep pulling the trigger until all rounds are fired , reload and repeat. Cleaning is no big deal at least never has been for any of mine.


----------

